# rec. Picnic or Appy Loaf



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

This is great as an Appy or to take along on a picnic with some wine, fruit and cheese..We've done both..If serving as an appy it can be arranged on a tray that has been chilled or even on individual chilled plates.
1-loaf sourdough bread
5-med. tomatoes, peeled,seeded and finely chopped
4 or 5 green onions mostly the white, a little of the green, thinly sliced
1/2-c. chopped black olives
1/2-c. pimento stuffed olives, or stuffed olives of choice,chopped
4-Tab. chopped flat leaf parsley
4-Tab. fresh finely grated parmesan
1/4-tea. dry thyme
1/2-tea. dry oregano
3-Tab.evoo
3-Tab. dry white wine
salt and pepper to taste

Cut the ends off the bread, then take a long handeled fork and dig out the center of the bread..Save the bread crumbs. In mixing bowl, combine bread with tomatoes, onions,olives,parsley,cheese,thyme,oregno, Gently mix. Add the evoo,wine,salt and pepper.Mix again. Hold one end of the bread closed with the palm of your hand, stuff the hollow bread with the tomato mix, pack firmly. Wrap in foil and chill for 24 hours. When ready to serve cut with sharp knife and ENJOY
kadesma
If you love avocado as I do, it can be added to the mix I also have left out the thyme and oregano and added ciklantro in it's place along with the parsley...


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2005)

That's a cool sounding recipe, Kadesma...almost like an Italian bread salad, only contained in a loaf.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Constance,

One thing I do like about it, is, being able to use all different types of fillings, tuna, chopped meats and veggies cream cheese with olives, just about anything you can imagine...Just hollow the loaf and stuff away. 
kadesma


----------

